# Too Much in a hurry.....



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Trying to get my act together and make some sort of a plan for the February 8,9,10 hunting and fishing show. Not thinking right, I tried to cut a 16 x 22 pattern on a 14 x 17 piece of baltic birch. Good thing it's 1 1/2" thick, so I could make something else out of it and save a wood.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, I can see how you screwed it up, all that golf stuff on it. Should have put a fishing rod on it. Other than that, looks good.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Lot of golf in the north where the show is. I don't get it either.

Will hopefully have 60-80 hunting/fishing things plus the other stuff.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes the bear eats you...


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Don't you have a board stretcher, John? Wonder if you are ever going to put a spoilboard on that table. Looks like you are getting along fine without it so far.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm glad I've never done that... and posted photos! LOL! :wink:

David

PS - nice golf plaque


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

My boss tells me if you don't mess something up now and then you don't learn anything, but I still don't like messing stuff up.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

marecat3 said:


> My boss tells me if you don't mess something up now and then you don't learn anything, but I still don't like messing stuff up.


That's funny. Seems I was always learning from my boss's mistakes.......

But yes, I usually remember what I did wrong before repeating that same maneuver especially if it was costing me or was witnessed......


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> I'm glad I've never done that... and posted photos! LOL! :wink:
> 
> David


I debated confessing with proof ....... but I wanted to prove that I was human, too. Already got too much fuel made for the fire pit.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Don't you have a board stretcher, John? Wonder if you are ever going to put a spoilboard on that table. Looks like you are getting along fine without it so far.



Don't have the time right now to do it like I really want to. But it's on the list of things to do, along with other necessary things, like clean, sort, reorganize, and straighten out the shop. Got 2 lots of 5/4 x 12 x 48 (64 pieces) glued up oak boards coming this month. Got to make room for them.

Ever notice that you always put off things that you really don't want to do??


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I debated confessing with proof ....... but I wanted to prove that I was human, too. Already got too much fuel made for the fire pit.


I recall posting one of my mistakes a few months ago - https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/136153-cnc-mistake-your-entertainment.html :surprise:

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Joat is right.... I have never said that before. So is David..


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

As a veteran, I can appreciate the first one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> As a veteran, I can appreciate the first one.


I'll be redoing a few of those to take up.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Not sure but could you finish the carving and then make a frame and save it?

Golf plaque looks great but didn't you say it was a hunting and fishing show?

Cut some deer and fish scenes.


----------

